# Mephit fur meet



## CeloTheKitty (Jan 11, 2022)

Anyone going MFM this year? I would love to make some friends since I'm pretty new to the fandom and I'm very shy and awkward lol


----------



## x_eleven (Feb 15, 2022)

Maybe, but that's awfully far out.


----------



## Raever (Feb 16, 2022)

Probably not going to bother with conventions this year given how often people are still getting sick.
Some more "enthusiastic" convention-goers tend to also care very little for their own and others' health so...


----------



## Shyy (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm considering going, honestly. Several friends used to be on the con board, and are encouraging me to go, since it is fairly close to us... (under 5 hrs drive)


----------

